# My Clausing, as requested



## Charley Davidson (May 4, 2012)

Looks like a nice beefy machine with some really nice accessories. Does this machine nod it's head or just rotate?


----------



## 8ntsane (May 4, 2012)

Charley
It appears to be a round ram, so it should travel forward and back, and tilt L and R. Should do everything a Bridgy does , except nod. If Im wrong, Im sure I will be corrected:biggrin:

Looks like a nice size mill too


----------



## pineyfolks (May 5, 2012)

Looks good! What spindle taper do you have? Hope its R8 = cheap tooling


----------



## lazyLathe (May 5, 2012)

Nice looking mill!!
I love mine and would not sell it for anything!

Once you hook up a VFD to it you will be amazed how well it works!

Andrew


----------

